# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Смерть, как синоним счастья: Ваше мнение

## Дитя Смерти

Я лишь хотела, чтобы все были счастливы после смерти...
...И хотела спросить: Верите ли вы в то что смерть- это счастье?

----------


## Bella

Нет

----------


## fuсka rolla

вот та же самая тема. даже название такое же. даже на этой же странице.

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я же придумала эту тему. Это моё дело.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

нет

----------


## zero

Конечно нет. Хотя так иногда может показаться.

----------


## xzsamneznau

Не думаю... "Выход" какой... Да наверное... Счастье? Да нет там ничего, вспомнить то нечего будет...

----------


## Дитя Смерти

А разве конец страданий не есть счастье?

Так...Значит со смертью мы разобрались. Теперь давайте поговорим о счастье:
Можете ли вы назвать себя счастливым человеком?

----------


## Unity

Нет, – счастливой себя не назвать... 

N.B. Прекращение страданий не означает «…Автоматически» нейтральности либо даже Счастья, – ибо Остаётся Память «…О пережитом Страдании» & Страх, что «…Всё Это, теоретически, может Повториться в будущем». Так что, как по мне, Человек, Душа, пережившая Страдание, навеки остаётся Искалеченной, Изуродованной, – к тому же Психопаткой, одержимой фобиями... ^_^

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

После смерти ничего не будет, просто ничего как будто вы заснули... поэтому счастьем это не назвать, разве что процесс убвания себя можно так назвать когда понимаешь что мучения кончились но это миг всего.

----------


## Sinara

> После смерти ничего не будет, просто ничего как будто вы заснули... поэтому счастьем это не назвать, разве что процесс убвания себя можно так назвать когда понимаешь что мучения кончились но это миг всего.


 Согласна, смерть - это не счастье и не несчастье, просто отключение всех систем, возможно день/час смерти и будет у кого-то самым счастливым, но не сама смерть.

----------


## Silesta

Думая, для человека с хорошей жизнью смерть счастьем не будет. А если у него есть проблемы, то действительно, она станет счастьем. Но он счастья не почувствует... Просто пустота

----------


## hikke

Нирвана. Возвращение во всеединство, в предвечную тьму=свет. Разрушение уродства формы. Свобода.

----------


## DESPAIR

> После смерти ничего не будет, просто ничего как будто вы заснули... поэтому счастьем это не назвать, разве что процесс убвания себя можно так назвать когда понимаешь что мучения кончились но это миг всего.


 Не согласен.
Для меня возможность уйти можно назвать счастьем.
Как много ты можешь себе позволить из-за дня в день.
Каждый день ташишься на работу, убитый идешь домой, разве ты можешь остановится и просто чем-то наслаждатся. Твое восприятие мира кусочно и это лишает какого либо наслаждения. Быват секунды когда лежишь слышишь шум города за окном и вспыхивает осознание того что ты это никогда не чувствовал, это первый раз реальные ощущения. Весь твой мир -- фальш. А ты никому не нужный неудачник. И радует, то что ты еще не потерял возможность решиться на смерть, сделать свой последний, правильный выбор. Только когда? Другого вопроса просто быть не может.

PS. у  меня часто выходит то, что в свох сообщения я замыкаюсь на себе  :Wink:

----------


## linda_pozner

На мой взгляд, наше тело - тюрьма души, в которую последняя заключена за какие-либо плохие деяния. Смерть физическая и есть освобождение. Душа может на мгновение вырваться из заточения и почувствовать свободу, она больше не будет скована. После смерти душа того, кто во время заточения не смог каким-либо образом попытаться искупить грехи, будет снова заточена, т.е. переродится в другом теле. А если же грехи были искуплены, душа остается на свободе, она не будет заточена в тело, она сможет спокойно путешествовать как во времени, так и в пространстве. Вот тогда смерть можно назвать счастьем, я думаю.

----------


## trypo

смерть это счастье , также как и жизнь ,
все дело в том , что они неделимы :
жизнь и смерть - одно целое.

----------


## Stas

кому как. тот кто любит жизнь вряд ли будет радоваться смерти.

----------


## linda_pozner

У каждого из нас разные грехи. Убийство ли, воровство ли, ложь ли...

----------


## Лазарус

конечно смерть счастье,но дело в том что умереть можно по разному..

----------


## Marinochka

так вот..кратчайший выход - это окно 

а елси серьезно..то лучше конечно жить

----------


## jkiby

Это все очень индивидуально!Каждому свое ,бывают ситуации,когда смерть действительно за счастье,но бывает,когда эти ситуации проходят!Главное дров не наломать!Но как по мне -смерть синоним счастья!

----------

